# Salary advise & Cost of Living in Perth



## paul.brunyee (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I may have a job opportunity in Perth, the company has offered in the region of 120k per annum total package.

is that suffice to support a family of 3? what would the cost be with regards to rent initially, a car, etc etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Prima facie at this salary probably you'd have a reasonable living.But all depends on your lifestyle.This topic has been discussed at length,and you could also find a sticky thread on the first page of this forum all about cost of living.

best luck!

Regards.




paul.brunyee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may have a job opportunity in Perth, the company has offered in the region of 120k per annum total package.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

paul.brunyee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may have a job opportunity in Perth, the company has offered in the region of 120k per annum total package.
> 
> ...


I depends on your life style. We used to live in Perth for 5 years, and our salary was around AUD 40,000/annum (net). We were quite Ok, however we used to live in Government-Owned Apartment which cost us only AUD 400/month. Your nett salary would be around AUD 80,000-90,000/annum after tax I guess...which will allow you to live nicely there...


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

In my opinion on $120k you can have a comfortable life on one salary living in any number of suburbs in Perth renting a sizeable property.

As the others have said there are a number of other posts on this topic that you can find some examples of monthly family costs. 

Good luck.


----------



## paul.brunyee (Oct 19, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> In my opinion on $120k you can have a comfortable life on one salary living in any number of suburbs in Perth renting a sizeable property.
> 
> As the others have said there are a number of other posts on this topic that you can find some examples of monthly family costs.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Marcus,

we live a good life in South Africa currently and dont want to move to struggle. I would look to purchase a house within a year what is the general price for a good 3 bedroom/2 bath etc house.
I have had a look at the website last week and it has answered loads of my questions.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You will live but you live no way near as good as you would in South Africa. Two incomes are really needed in Australia imo. With two incomes you never get ahead and very few families in Australia rely off 1 income. The luxuries you probably get in South Africa you won't get here on that wage I'd imagine.


----------



## Alexandra Xiaver (Jun 6, 2011)

I concur with the above remarks.

A cited report from Yahoo 7:

Australian cities rank among the world's 20 most expensive places to live.

They rank ahead of London, New York, Rome, Los Angeles, Berlin or Hong Kong, the latest survey by the Economist Intelligence Unit finds.

Sydney leads the list of the five Australian mainland capital cities in the top 20.

Sydney globally is ranked at number seven, slightly ahead of Melbourne at number eight.

Perth is the 13th most expensive place to live in the world, Brisbane is 14th and Adelaide is 18th.

It now costs more to live in each of the five Australian cities than London, New York, Rome, Los Angeles, Berlin or Hong Kong.

The report's editor, Jon Copestake, said the cost of a loaf of bread in Sydney had almost doubled in the past 10 years, while petrol had risen threefold.

He placed the blame for the high cost of living on the strong Australian dollar.

"Exchange rates have been the greatest influence for the Australian cost of living, with the Australian dollar seeing its value to the US dollar double in a decade," he said.

Local price inflation, especially last year, has also played a part, he said.

When the survey was last conducted in June, four of Australia's cities were in the top 20.

Mr Copestake said a city's desirability as a destination could also affect its cost of living ranking.

Cost of living increases in Switzerland, where the Swiss Franc has emerged as a haven currency amid the eurozone crisis, led to currency-related cost pressures there.

For the first time in 20 years Zurich outranked Tokyo as the world's most expensive city.

Switzerland, Japan and Australia each had two cities in the top most expensive cities in the world.

The survey compares the price of more than 400 items including food clothing, rent, transport, utility bills and recreational costs.

At the other end of the scale the least expensive city in the world is Muscat, in Oman


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

paul.brunyee said:


> Thanks Marcus,
> 
> we live a good life in South Africa currently and dont want to move to struggle. I would look to purchase a house within a year what is the general price for a good 3 bedroom/2 bath etc house.
> I have had a look at the website last week and it has answered loads of my questions.


I hope whilst surfing those websites you'd have got the requisite price profile of houses there-If not then do visit following:

reiwa.com.au - Perth real estate WA, property land new homes developments for sale rent REIWA
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au

Thanks.


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Paul, there is a large South African expat community in Perth, as you probably already know. In the area I live in near Ocean Reef you'll pay anything from $550k - $750k for the type of house you describe depending on the condition. Inland prices are cheaper in the North but still I'd say $450k and up for areas like Tapping or Madeley. I mention Madeley as the school there, Kingsway Christian College, has a large number of children and staff who are SA expats. Property prices in Perth are in a bit of flux at the moment with half the agents telling us prices are falling and the other half prices are rising. 

I can't comment on how the standard of living compares to SA but compared to Scotland we have a comparable lifestyle here on 1 salary to what we had before on 2. Moving countries is expensive and all in all we have had to invest a lot of money to get here and get setup. The attitude we've tried to take is that what we spend is an investment in our future and what we've gained has been worth it.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Many Saffas have left Perth. The only ones who are staying are the ex government Afrikaans who couldn't get a job back in Joburg even if they wanted to go back.

If you have a good life in South Africa tbh there is no real reason to come to Australia imo. If your looking for a change of scenary though then Austraia might be the shot.


----------



## aussiemover (Aug 6, 2012)

paul.brunyee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may have a job opportunity in Perth, the company has offered in the region of 120k per annum total package.
> 
> ...


hi i am also moving on a 120K Package. Can you give some feedback based on your experience so far?


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

In my experience, of living here for nearly 18 months in Mullaloo, $120k per annum is sufficient to live a comfortable lifestyle in a suburb near the beautiful beaches of Perth. However, it depends entirely on you definition for living.


----------



## aussiemover (Aug 6, 2012)

xMarcusx said:


> In my experience, of living here for nearly 18 months in Mullaloo, $120k per annum is sufficient to live a comfortable lifestyle in a suburb near the beautiful beaches of Perth. However, it depends entirely on you definition for living.


Thanks a lot for the feedback. I still haven't narrowed down on a sub urb. I have two kids with one going to primary school and the other an infant now. Does your sub urb have good primary schools?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

there are good quality primary schools in almost every suburb.

thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------

